# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">Had the pleasure of hosting a batchelor party for Ryan Willis and his friends. Ryan played football at LSU and then signed with the rams for a little while. These were the strongest crew I have ever had. Didnt use the harness one time and not one whine out of the whole group. It was impressive how they beat the fish. The Crew Was Ryan, Kevin Steltz, Garrett Wibble, Leo Deselle, and Wheldon.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">We started off by sleeping in as it was storming tuesday morning. Left out about 8 and headed straight to the floaters We made some bait pretty easily a mixture of tinker macks andbullet bonitos. First two baits in the water were hit and Leo put a nice 85 pounder in the boat. The action slowed after that and we hit a couple football yf and headed to the house to regroup for the next day. We got an early departure and made bait easily again but no fish at the first rig. That began our odyssey. We didnt even have a nibble until we hit our 4th floater of the day around noon when we doubled up on blackfin trolling. We starting chunking after that and Garrett put a nice 80 pounder in the boat on the second drift. We were jigging up blackfin for more chum When Wheldon hooked into a 25 pound yf for a 2nd keeper of the day. <P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">Right after that three nice dolphin showed up and we added them to the fishbox. Caught themon chunks as well. The bite kept slowly getting better until the last two drifts when we doubled up both times and Kevin put a nice 90-100 pound fish in the box to finish off the day. Saw a ton of chicken dolphin out there and a whale as well so summer is coming. Ended up the day with 8 yf to 95 pounds and 3 dolphin. Caught em all on 60 pound drenzy flourocarbon and 6/0 circle hooks.<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

them's some big ole boys there capt. eddie & the fish are too...good work and thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hell ya eddie that's a spankin right there


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish:clap:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Eddie, looks like things are picking up a little. I know you run hard to put them on the fish. :bowdown


----------

